# [xorg] xorg-server-1.9 est stable en amd

## Biloute

Voilà que cette version passe en stable, je vais passer à la nouvelle version.

Attention, je m'attends à quelques difficultés.

----------

## jcTux

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Voilà que cette version passe en stable, je vais passer à la nouvelle version.
> 
> Attention, je m'attends à quelques difficultés.

 

Quelle carte graphique as-tu ?

A priori tout devrait se passer correctement. Il n'y a pas de difficultés majeures à ma connaissance.

----------

## bivittatus

Bonjour,

Je tourne avec un Phenom II X4 955, une carte graphique nvidia (GeForce 9500 GT) et les versions suivantes:

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.7.6 1.7.7-r1 (~)1.8.2 1.9.2 (~)1.9.2.902 {debug dmx doc hal ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl static-libs tslib +udev xorg}

     Installed versions:  1.9.2.902(21:10:57 09/12/2010)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.16!s 96.43.18!s 96.43.19!s 173.14.25!s 173.14.27!s 173.14.28!s (~)190.53-r1!s 195.36.24!s 195.36.31!s (~)256.44!s (~)256.44-r1!s (~)256.52!s (~)256.53!s (~)260.19.21!s {M}(~)260.19.26!s 260.19.29!s {acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_linux multilib}

     Installed versions:  260.19.29!s(16:43:07 28/12/2010)(kernel_linux multilib -acpi -custom-cflags -gtk)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Aucun souci à signaler pour le moment. Tout fonctionne au poil!!!

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai migré une machine utilisant "radeon" sans aucun soucis, je vais m'atteler à faire de même pour un gpu intel et un autre sous "nouveau" sans aucune angoisse  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

Mis à part le changement lié aux fichiers de configurations d'X, il n'y a aucune "difficulté" pour migrer à la 1.9.

----------

## Biloute

Mise à jour effectué est Gentoo tourne sur 3 pattes

J'ai tout simplement fait

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -uDN world

# revdep-rebuild
```

La carte graphique intel a l'air OK avec le dernier driver 2.13.0

C'est au niveau de xfce4.6 que ça plante avec dbus.

```
emerge -1 dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.4.1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 0 kB
```

J'ai plus d'arrière plan et impossible d'éteindre le PC

Voilà ce que j'ai avec xfdesktop

```
$ xfdesktop

process 7474: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "(error) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((error))" failed in file /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-1.4.1/work/dbus-1.4.1/dbus/dbus-connection.c line 3527.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Abandon
```

Pourtant hal et dbus sont lancé au boot avec le runlevel default j'ai même essayé de redémarrer hal, rien y fait.

EDIT: J'ai fait un startx en root et ça marche pile poil. A mon avis ça doit être un problème de permission avec le user vince.

```
vince@thinkpad ~ $ groups 

wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb vince
```

----------

## Ezka

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Pourtant hal et dbus sont lancé au boot avec le runlevel default j'ai même essayé de redémarrer hal, rien y fait.
> 
> EDIT: J'ai fait un startx en root et ça marche pile poil. A mon avis ça doit être un problème de permission avec le user vince.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hal est dorénavant inutile, et ajoute le groupe plugdev à ton utilisateur tu pourras utiliser dbus.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, le passage en stable se fait sans problème, pourvu qu'on n'oublie pas d'affecter un n° de séquence au fichier de configuration (du clavier au hasard) inférieur à celui de la configuration par défaut...

Genre: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/09-keyboard_fr.conf pour /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

Oui, c'est tout bête, mais je me suis cru malin lors de la mise à jour de ma 3e machine, et j'ai cherché comme un boulet pendant quelques minutes (j'avais mis 15-nomfichier.conf)   :Smile: 

Pour les fénéants comme moi, ça donne une configuration de xorg réduite à sa plus simple expression, le clavier:

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/09-keyboard_fr.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard FR"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

```

Et vive les inputclass et les matchtruc, c'est beau, j'en pleurerais presque.

----------

## Biloute

OK la mise à jour est complète.

Fallait juste ajouter le user aux groups users et plugdev.

Je peux pas me débarraser de hal tout de suite, faudra attendre le passage à xfce-4.8.

----------

## just1602

Salut,

Faudra attendre xfce 4.8, car beaucoup de gens on des problèmes avec xfce 4.6 sans hal.

@++

Justin  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

Et avec xfce 4.7, y'a toujours des problèmes?

----------

## just1602

Salut,

Non je ne crois pas, du moins je n'ai pas entendu parler de bug.

@++ 

Justin  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

MAJ réalisé hier (avec beaucoup d'autres choses dont un passage du noyau 2.6.31 à 2.6.36  :Smile:  ).

Pas eu de souci à part l'absence d'une option liée à KMS et mon chipset Intel qui empêchait le démarrage de X (mais c'était écrit en gros dans les elogs qu'il fallait l'option dans le noyau, donc vite corrigé) et un petit souci de clavier en qwerty dans GDM alors que dans les consoles et sous X c'était OK. Je suis passé ici et j'ai vu le post de El_Goretto et ce petit "dérangement" fut vite corrigé. Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi on n'a pas un petit message pour dire qu'il faut qu'on se fasse des trucs dans /etc/X11 car moi j'avais pas de répertoire /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ donc au début j'étais parti modifier directement dans /usr/share/ ce qui n'était pas forcément une très bonne idée  :Smile: 

Bon ça m'a permis de faire un peu de lecture et surtout de voir que hal n'était plus trop à la mode. Sans forcément relancer le sujet, quelqu'un pourrait-il me pousser un truc expliquant la chose et c'est quoi le topo aujourd'hui entre hal et gnome (problèmes, pas de problèmes ?)

Donc sinon xorg-1.9 ok avec mon chip intel i915 si je ne dis pas de bêtises.

++

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah la communication dans Gentoo, tout un poème.

Les développeurs te répondront qu'il faut lire leur mailing list trollesque, et décrypter entre les lignes.

Voire mieux : t'envoyer dans les dents un magnifique RTFM pour un F*ING manual qui vient d'être rédigé en cachette...

----------

## DuF

En même temps ça me gêne pas trop, sans trop suivre je m'en sors et je trouve que justement les infos dans les elogs et Cie sont bien souvent suffisant (avec notamment les copier/coller à réaliser pour les fainéants  :Smile:  ).

Mais là pour hal c'est un peu plus général et comme j'ai pas du tout suivi et que pour l'instant je suis un peu parti à la pêche sans trop trouver d'informations (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas mais que je n'en ai pas encore trouvé  :Smile:  ).

Après quand j'utilise des red hat, suse ou pire ubuntu (ok facile) à chaque fois je trouve ma gentoo trop bien et puis les problèmes de communication, c'est un peu dans les gênes de Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et puis, vu ton ancienneté, tu connais le fonctionnement de Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

 *DuF wrote:*   

> c'est quoi le topo aujourd'hui entre hal et gnome (problèmes, pas de problèmes ?)

 

çà va bientôt faire 6 mois que mon world est compilé avec USE="-hal" et que hal est viré, aucun problème avec gnome(-light).

----------

## DuF

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et puis, vu ton ancienneté, tu connais le fonctionnement de Gentoo 

 

C'est clair mais d'un autre côté la vieillesse me guète car hier je cherchais le nom du fondateur de gentoo et ça ne me revenais... Alors que bon c'était un bon exemple de "communiquant" pour Gentoo  :Smile: 

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   c'est quoi le topo aujourd'hui entre hal et gnome (problèmes, pas de problèmes ?) 
> 
> çà va bientôt faire 6 mois que mon world est compilé avec USE="-hal" et que hal est viré, aucun problème avec gnome(-light).

 

En fait je n'ai plus hal dans mon USE (depuis que je l'ai lu le week end dernier) mais c'était plus sur le sujet global, ok il n'y a plus hal, xorg 1.9 fonctionne différemment, mais ne faut-il pas un système spécifique en remplacement ? En fait je m'attendais à un truc de migration, hal étant (était ?) un élément structurant. Après ça fonctionne bien sans hal donc aucun souci mais comme sous KDE a priori il y a quelques paquets qui ne sont pas encore totalement libérés de hal... Question inutile donc  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Daniel Drake a quitté la direction de Gentoo, et bosse dans son coin sur Funtoo  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

roh ! Daniel Robbins, pas Daniel Drake :p

Tu me réciteras 10 ave Linux et 50 notre père Daniel :p

Daniel Drake est effectivement un dev gentoo (head kernel jusqu'à il y a peu), mais il est allé se cacher en amérique du sud pour faire du OLPC  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, je confonds toujours les noms :s

----------

## DuF

Ah oui Daniel Robbins... D'ailleurs ça avait été bien "trollesque"...

Bon sinon je trouve la structure des fichiers utilisés par xorg1.9 vachement sympa, clair et limpide.

----------

## Biloute

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ...quelqu'un pourrait-il me pousser un truc expliquant la chose et c'est quoi le topo aujourd'hui entre hal et gnome (problèmes, pas de problèmes ?)

 

En schématisant comme un gros porc.

Xfce4.6 a besoin de hal pour arrêter, mettre en veille, hiberner et redémarrer le PC et monter automatiquement les clé USB.

X utilisait hal pour gérer les clavier, souris, ...

----------

## DuF

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   ...quelqu'un pourrait-il me pousser un truc expliquant la chose et c'est quoi le topo aujourd'hui entre hal et gnome (problèmes, pas de problèmes ?) 
> 
> En schématisant comme un gros porc.
> 
> Xfce4.6 a besoin de hal pour arrêter, mettre en veille, hiberner et redémarrer le PC et monter automatiquement les clé USB.
> ...

 

Merci pour le retour, c'est en gros ce que je me disais plus a priori quelques paquets à droite à gauche pas encore libéré de hal. Mais avec equery depends c'est facile de savoir si on est tranquille ou pas  :Smile: 

----------

## bdouxx

pourquoi ne pas modifier directement le fichier /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf  pour mettre le  clavier en azerty?

sur mon ordi se sera toujours un clavier azerty j'ai donc rajouté :   Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

CA va poser un problème lors des mises a jour?

----------

## Fenril

Lors de mise à jour de xorg cela écrasera ton fichier dans le /usr/share, donc si tu ne veux pas avoir la surprise lors d'une mise à jour il vaut mieux ne pas toucher au fichier dans /usr/share et d'en créer un avec tes règles dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, c'est ce que j'ai personnellement fait.

----------

## xaviermiller

OUI, ta config sera perdue !

Les configurations locales se font dans /etc, pas dans /usr.

Copie le fichier dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d et édite-le là.

----------

## guilc

Dans l'absolu oui, faut mettre la conf dans /etc, c'est plus propre.

Par contre, il est faux de dire que seul les fichiers de /etc sont protégés. Cela est plus large et protège aussi certains dossiers de /usr :

```
# emerge --info | grep CONFIG_PROTECT

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

```

----------

## DuF

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Dans l'absolu oui, faut mettre la conf dans /etc, c'est plus propre.
> 
> Par contre, il est faux de dire que seul les fichiers de /etc sont protégés. Cela est plus large et protège aussi certains dossiers de /usr :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Intéressant ton post guilc, d'autant que chez moi je n'ai pas la même chose, ne serait-ce pas une configuration "custom" que tu aurais ?

Pour information, chez moi sans n'y avoir jamais touché j'ai : 

```
duf@genduf ~ $ emerge --info | grep CONFIG_PROTECT 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

```

----------

## guilc

C'est les packages qui pushent les chemins suivant leur besoin. Chez moi ça donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> # grep CONFIG_PROTECT /etc/env.d/*
> 
> /etc/env.d/00basic:CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gentoo-release"
> 
> /etc/env.d/09sandbox:CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/sandbox.d"
> ...

 

C'est kde (la conf de kdm en fait) et openvpn qui ajoute du /usr/share  :Wink: 

----------

